# LIPO RACING - How Much Battery are YOU using?



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

If you are racing with the 3200 LIPO batteries...how much are you taking out of your pack during a race?

Are you racing 4 minutes, 5 minutes or other?

At the last VELODROME Race, one of the guys using one of my batteries in the 10.5/LIPO class ran it to 2962 mah. It took 43.47 to recharge at 6.4 amps...and it was fast.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, I ran the Orion 3200 this past weekend in a Losi Truck [converted to a carpet oval truck].
With a Novak 13.5 Pro, racing for 4 minutes I was using a little over 2000 mah. However, the truck was not handling well at all. I was working the throttle WAY more than I would have if the thing was driving good.

I will be using the same battery in a pancar soon. I'll keep track of the usage.

I'm charging at 3.2 amps. I did'nt know you could/should charge at any higher rate than 1C.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm using mine in my touring car with a 10.5 and 6 minutes of racing and averaging 1732 mah.

In a week or two 21.5/lipo on a big 365+ asphalt oval


----------



## goodtunes1978 (Oct 14, 2007)

xray t2007 asphalt with foams 13.5 w/ gtb 3200 lipo 

5 minute races average is about 1800 mah for a recharge between races

as far as charge rate i charge at 1c no higher than 3.2 amps at most and never go over 8.4 volts that is the cutoff you charge any faster than 1c you drastically decrease the life expectancy of your terrific lipo the only time i would ever do that is if i had a turn around race where i absolutely had to but they say you can charge as high as 3c but like stated above will kill your battery faster as far as life expectancy

depends on what you are running but thats for my tourer 

my emaxx averages 2300 for the 4 minute race for each one of the batteries in it

my


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

21.5/lipo im useing abou 1400 mah in 5min race running oval.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

stoneman,

That's about what I used on our VELODROME last weekend, also 5 minute races. (I think I used 1450 or so twice....geared up 3 teeth and used just over 1500....picked up a couple tenths along the way. (Gear Ratio w/ 2.5" Caps - 76/63)


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

swtour said:


> stoneman,
> 
> That's about what I used on our VELODROME last weekend, also 5 minute races. (I think I used 1450 or so twice....geared up 3 teeth and used just over 1500....picked up a couple tenths along the way. (Gear Ratio w/ 2.5" Caps - 76/63)


Ya I think if you are useing more then that your over geared.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

swtour said:


> If you are racing with the 3200 LIPO batteries...how much are you taking out of your pack during a race?
> 
> Are you racing 4 minutes, 5 minutes or other?
> 
> At the last VELODROME Race, one of the guys using one of my batteries in the 10.5/LIPO class ran it to 2962 mah. It took 43.47 to recharge at 6.4 amps...and it was fast.


Ilook at the discharge voltage after a four minute run.

Funny thing is it still at 8 volts! :thumbsup: 
Gotta love Lipos...


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Did you have to modify your car or LiPo pack to get it to fit in your Xray T2007? If so, what did you have to do?


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

goodtunes1978 said:


> xray t2007 asphalt with foams 13.5 w/ gtb 3200 lipo
> 
> 5 minute races average is about 1800 mah for a recharge between races
> 
> ...





Sorry about the last message, but that was for you goodtunes. How did you fit your Orion pack into your T2007? The pack hits the bulk head.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone used the new Orion 3600 LiPO yet?


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

DUBS said:


> Has anyone used the new Orion 3600 LiPO yet?


 I tried mine for one run yesterday -- it felt like it had more rip than the 3200 carbon, but also heated the motor up more (21.5). I only ran it the one run. It's an ounce heavier than the 3200.

As far as how much I'm using -- With the 3200 carbon, I've been averaging 950 to 1100 mah when I charge it after a 4-min run with the 21.5 motor. The voltage is always about 7.7 V after the 4-min run.


----------



## sv650s (Jul 8, 2007)

*lipo*

I put 30+ runs/charges on my lipo setup over the weekend.No problems charging 4-min 1000-1200mah 5min 1500-1800mah.I did notice the pack flatten out on its third day of uses.Pack never got warmer than room temp.Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I run a XXX-4 buggy with a 3.5 GTB and a 4800 orion lipo.The pack gets pretty warm, 120-130 deg. but will make 6 min. without a problem.The motor gets good and warm also.I haven't had it thermo yet. I usally put just over 2300 mah back in it in a 5 min. race.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

sv650s said:


> I put 30+ runs/charges on my lipo setup over the weekend.No problems charging 4-min 1000-1200mah 5min 1500-1800mah.I did notice the pack flatten out on its third day of uses.Pack never got warmer than room temp.Has anyone else noticed this?


I've run the same Orion 3200 for 2 race days now -- approx. 7 to 8 runs each day, recharging in between runs. Yes - the pack never gets above about 74 deg F. If your pack feels "flat", check each cell's voltage to see if they are balanced -- you may just need to charge each cell individually to bring them back into balance. I had to do that with mine after the first day of racing. After the last run that day, one cell was like 3.85 V and the other was at 3.96 V. After charging each of the cells individually during the week, after racing this past weekend with it the cells are still the same voltage now.


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

TeamGoodwrench said:


> I've run the same Orion 3200 for 2 race days now -- approx. 7 to 8 runs each day, recharging in between runs. Yes - the pack never gets above about 74 deg F. If your pack feels "flat", check each cell's voltage to see if they are balanced -- you may just need to charge each cell individually to bring them back into balance. I had to do that with mine after the first day of racing. After the last run that day, one cell was like 3.85 V and the other was at 3.96 V. After charging each of the cells individually during the week, after racing this past weekend with it the cells are still the same voltage now.


How are you charging each cell to balance them. I'm just getting started with this brushless/lipo. I have the Orion 3200 and a Ice charger. I have only charged my lipo once and it did very well charged at 1c. Do I need a special charger to do this or will I be able to with my ICE charger. This is all new to me. I have been running nitro oval for the last how many years and have not touched a electric car in about 5 yrs now.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

garacer08 said:


> How are you charging each cell to balance them. I'm just getting started with this brushless/lipo. I have the Orion 3200 and a Ice charger. .


Charge pack as normal.

If you have a balancing plug on your lipo pack then hookup a volt meter
to the balancing plug and find the back cell that reads 3.7 volts.


Just hookup your ICE and set it to one lipo cell and charge it.
Your lipo pack will be balance. :thumbsup:


----------

